# Flour/grain mites!!



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Im bloody sick of these bleeding mites in my mealworm colony!! had them last year and was pretty bad that I had to throw my whole colony out, thought I was doing good with my next colony but low and behold they are back only this time not as bad as last year, got the mealies in tubs inside another tub with water in so they don't spread, ive sifted them aswell and im going to keep doing this until the mites go away!! Ive got some more mealies so im keeping them well away from the others as these will be used as feeders until I am mite free, so anyway I was wondering how much wet food you feed yours and how often? I thought I wasn't putting too much in but I must have been :bash:


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well my method has been working, and im nearly mite free :2thumb:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've had grain mite outbreaks in roach colonies, within inches of my mealworm setup, and they never seem to catch on. I keep my mealworms bone dry most of the time, with just wheat bran in open air tubs, and once every week or so throw in half a potato, skin side down. Your water method sounds functional, but I'd worry that keeping them enclosed like that will just cause the substrate to mold and attract mites again.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

It worked for me, I am now officially mite free!! 

I don't put water in with the substrate (porridge oats) just in the outer tub with no lids. 

mine are also in open air tubs as well and if you put half a potato in once a week I must have been over feeding :gasp::gasp:


----------



## marijan2 (Mar 2, 2013)

I've had few outbreaks, but for some reason they keep themselves in reasonable numbers for few months. when break do happen i just remove all substrate and put new. until they get in too large numbers they actually help roach colonies with eating mould and other nasty stuff! i'm talking about my helloweens and hissers.

Never had mite outbreak in my dubia colony, have humidity in there around 90%, if they do show up i lower it to 80's and they are gone, wait few weeks and up humidity again.

also how in the world you have outbreaks i mealworm colonies? arent they supposed to be kept dry? :whistling2:


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah they are on dry substrate, so im obviously over feeding with the carrot, apples and other veg/fruit as this creates a nice warm moist place for mites :bash::bash:


----------

